

Ask HN: What Sites would you clone in an emerging country? - cfontes

Hi, What you people think would be a good business to get ideas from in a emerging country ?<p>I am from Brazil, things like Twitter, Facebook, Linkedln, GroupOn etc... are very well known here, What would be a nice idea to start in a country that misses it ?<p>I heard about threewords.me, that is english only and depends on language which sounds like a good idea to start here, or quora also english only,but this one already have some competitor here.<p>I think there is plenty opportunity in this kind of business as we are missing them and the english  only doesn't work here.
======
hess
Taking suggestions from popular sites is OK. But cloning? Make sure you do
something original.

~~~
cfontes
I don't mean cloning as copying exactly... I mean getting the idea and
modifying it to fit in a specific country. Like www.peixeurbano.com did here
with GroupOn. I mean copying the business model moreless.

------
notahacker
Craigslist. e-commerce sites that don't ship to your country. Reddit/Digg

------
minalecs
yelp. I think this has the best chance of being useful to local areas. The
problem with most of the ones mentioned are they are already worldwide and
don't benefit from some sort of local culture. This is not always the case but
generally. Local and something that is societally different from American
culture that can't be captured just by internationalizing. Example: Mixi in
Japan does well as a social network because of cultural differences. China is
a huge market that tend to only like Chinese services.

~~~
cfontes
we have something not close but that tries to copy very badly yelp. and it's
not working at all... :( I can't remember it's name now. :(

------
alexchu
it really depends on the culture of the location you're planning on attacking.
While Reddit/Digg is hot here in the states. the same concept might not fly in
other countries. I had a few buddies who started a Digg-like site a couple
years back in Taiwan. It never really took off because culturally people over
there just wasn't into it. Majority of consumers are still using BBS systems
to share news and info even though there are plenty of 2.0 social sites on the
market.

------
cfontes
I think something close to reddit would be nice, but it doesn't depend on
language to work so people would just use reddit.

We also have here a Yelp like site.

------
jorkos
Have a look at Fabrice Grinda's recent blog post

~~~
petervandijck
Here: [http://www.fabricegrinda.com/personal-
musings/a-superangel%E...](http://www.fabricegrinda.com/personal-
musings/a-superangel%E2%80%99s-investment-guide/)

------
niico
O que voce gosta facer de mais. ;)

